# new fluval edge 6 gallon



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys, after the house fire and losing all my tanks I went and got me a fluval edge 6 gallon until the house gets rebuilt and I can get some more big tanks lol. I put some lava rocks in and wrapped the bases in java moss and added a banana plant. Going to get some anubias tomorrow. Tell me what you think. Should I do cherry shrimp and a few neon tetras?







what you guys think?


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ooh, it looks very nice. Shrimp tanks are awesome!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm setting up some shrimp tanks myself! I'll use cherries to break them in, then switch to something else in about 6 months.
This tank looks pretty cool.


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, I put a few ghost shrimp in for the cycle. Think in gonna try to start a moss wall across the back this weekend to hide the intake and heater. May put some hair grass in the front right corner. Man ive been missing playing in the water lol


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Added a few plants and started the moss walls. Camera was a little fussy today for some reason.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would do cherry shrimp with dwarf (aka ruby) rasboras, that's what I have in my 5 gallon and it works well. Man out of everything in a house fire, you'd expect fish tanks to survive the best, hope everything works out alright with rebuilding.


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Tanks are doing great. Just thought I would update incase anybody clicked on here lol. I couldnt find any cherry reds so I decided to go with a german blue ram. 
1 german blue ram
3 julies
6 neon tetras
I also added some plants to the outside of the tank. Basically I never run anything but the sponges in my filters, no carbon or ammonia removers, and I noticed I had alot of space in the top of the HOB so i bought some anubias and stuck them in.. amazing plant growth in a week. I bought the sickly ones at a discounted price. Lol from everything i've researched, bamboo does great with the leaves out of the water, so we will see.


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

I had just squeezed out a sponge in to the 5 gallon tank lol. That why the water looks murky


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool looking tank. I am going to clean and setup my 55 gallon tank, then stock it with fish, going with neons, danios, cories, and otocinclus, and a male betta.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks really nice...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Really nice, even though I don't aprove of the betta in the vase. Not so much because of the space, but is the vase filtered and heated?


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! And no its not but room temp in that room stays around 74 and between the mass of java moss, stem plant, and water changes, he'll be alright until I get done with planting the 5 gallon on the side. I know, I know. I cringe too when I see a betta in a vase.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Yeah it just shouts "I know nothing about fish and just like the colours" BUT i see your fluval edge and absolutely love what you have done with it. And since the Betta us going into a 5g I think you are right, now I can rest easy


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

is that plant growing out of a coconut?


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

The one in the center of the tank is growing out of some kinda ball that appears to have coconut pulp in it. Im not sure. Whatever it is is growing great and has new shoots coming out from new parts of the ball


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

that is so weird...where did you get it from?


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

LFS. Its not something they did though. Came that way in the plant order


----------

